
Winkjs packages including lemmatizer are now under the MIT license - sanjayaksaxena1
https://github.com/winkjs
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
sanjayaksaxena1
Thanks for the tip... I checked & believe that it does.

